# Just Playin'Round with Ideas



## Superman1984

So I have a Husky 24" trike that I bought a while back for like $50. I never owned a trike vintage or new so I couldn't pass up the pricey work horse But I don't like the way it rode so this will be a combined trike thread ; fitting the rear kit to multiple bikes for personal opinions and also to I guess document the older Desoto trike I recently acquired during the Covid 19 pandemic. 1st pic is the Husky trike axle mocked up to a 90's model Mercury Classic flex frame & 16" apes I use for mock ups since they're cracked.


----------



## Superman1984

The Desoto as I got it for $50



I have started tearing it apart, had to cut the damn pedal off to remove the crank after soaking it in PB Blaster multiple times & bending the chain ring (2nd time I have had to do this on a bicycle), and started cleaning / stripping the frame for paint


----------



## Billythekid

Heat is your friend when removing stuck parts


----------



## Psychographic

It looks like you have some fun projects there.


----------



## Superman1984

Billythekid said:


> Heat is your friend when removing stuck parts



Yeah I know it would help but I didn't have anything other than a hair dryer lol


----------



## Psychographic

The next best thing to heat is shock. Sometimes a good shot with a hammer while trying to unbolt it knocks it loose.


----------



## Superman1984

Psychographic said:


> The next best thing to heat is shock. Sometimes a good shot with a hammer while trying to unbolt it knocks it loose.



 Tried that too hahaha. I not only put a jack handle through the crank on a 2x4 to keep it from denting the frame, put a 2x4 under the chain ring so it would dig in and bite, sprayed for like 4 days with PB penetrating oil (usually loosens everything up or allows some minor movement) and the 3rd time I hit it with Stubby Bob aka the 2.5 Lb sledge the wald crank/chain ring jus' layed outwards. I cussed, I laughed, and then just angle grinded it off with the cut off wheel. No Biggie


----------



## Superman1984

Bare Metal Aluminum Kent La Jolla idea; will be bright polished & steel parts buffed shiny & cleared. May be for sale; has aluminum Rigida 26" wheels 2.125 Aero Glide white walls & a Huffy springer seat .... jus' a cheap chain store bike becoming a lil'cooler or having potential to be something a lil'different


----------



## Bill in Bama

Im building a custom 1950 schwinn phantom out of parts i had around! Smooth ride! Thinking of peal white with platinum trim!???


----------



## Superman1984

Bill in Bama said:


> Im building a custom 1950 schwinn phantom out of parts i had around! Smooth ride! Thinking of peal white with platinum trim!???
> 
> View attachment 1204302
> 
> View attachment 1204304



I dig that and wish I had enough vintage parts to throw a bike together. I am not big on white bikes but pearl white could be killer; especially if you're getting that opalescent look going on. This cheap bike will just be wire wheeled and then slightly sanded & rubbed down with some Mother's Mag & Aluminum polish. Nothing crazy like a mirror shine ....I could only put that much effort into a Monark lol


----------



## Bill in Bama

I had to buy the frame and fork! I was hem hawing are with ideas and wanted a new build! I already had a bunch of stuff waiting on me to build a 59 frame i had at the time! Then that “50” with fork just fell in my lap! Im still not sure about pearl white! But i have a sweet platinum color im dying to use! White frame with platinum chain gaurd , tank ,, and some of the fork????


----------



## Superman1984

Bill in Bama said:


> I had to buy the frame and fork! I was hem hawing are with ideas and wanted a new build! I already had a bunch of stuff waiting on me to build a 59 frame i had at the time! Then that “50” with fork just fell in my lap! Im still not sure about pearl white! But i have a sweet platinum color im dying to use! White frame with platinum chain gaurd , tank ,, and some of the fork????



Ahhh I see. Maybe a platinum with either blue, green or black would look slick but I am partial to those colors; unless you want to be radical & do a teal or even blurple .... I could offer ideas. Marbled/Bowling ball swirl


----------



## Bill in Bama

I had plans to try and restore the original phantom black/red paint but in the process I damaged the paint ,,, someone painted yellow and white over the original black/red colors and i just started scraping and trying stuff without really researching 








and blew it!


I got it down to the point were you could see the original paint but was still not what I wanted 









So now im forced to respray ! I love fresh ideas!!! Im still considering trying to restore phantom paint scheme! But idk im a beginner at paint! Building ya ... paint not so much!


----------



## Superman1984

Bill in Bama said:


> I had plans to try and restore the original phantom black/red paint but in the process I damaged the paint ,,, someone painted yellow and white over the original black/red colors and i just started scraping and trying stuff without really researching View attachment 1205718
> 
> View attachment 1205719
> 
> and blew it!View attachment 1205718
> View attachment 1205719
> 
> I got it down to the point were you could see the original paint but was still not what I wanted View attachment 1205718
> View attachment 1205719
> 
> View attachment 1205720
> So now im forced to respray ! I love fresh ideas!!! Im still considering trying to restore phantom paint scheme! But idk im a beginner at paint! Building ya ... paint not so much!



Paint is fairly easy; even a rattle job can look Good with prep & time. I can't see doing much more to either customs or klunkered projects but some people only think of the poorly done rattle can stuff they have seen. Upside is Schwinn stencils and decals should be available once you do paint it ....


----------



## Bill in Bama

Ive seen the paint and stencils... and ive followed projects from other cabers. But alas i have no garage! I do plan to build a paint box behind my 9x12 shed full of bikes. Ive done some ok stuff with cans! And i am close to a sweet auto resto shop and the owner digs the bikes ive shown him! They will media blast fenders and smaller bike parts for cheap... I think they just like seeing the 50’s and 60’s bike I build. You know the kind ... they do work on hot rods and classic American made cars! Ive got 4 bikes i want to paint and will do the 1950 schwinn last! After the learning curve has flattened!


----------



## Superman1984

Bill in Bama said:


> Ive seen the paint and stencils... and ive followed projects from other cabers. But alas i have no garage! I do plan to build a paint box behind my 9x12 shed full of bikes. Ive done some ok stuff with cans! And i am close to a sweet auto resto shop and the owner digs the bikes ive shown him! They will media blast fenders and smaller bike parts for cheap... I think they just like seeing the 50’s and 60’s bike I build. You know the kind ... they do work on hot rods and classic American made cars! Ive got 4 bikes i want to paint and will do the 1950 schwinn last! After the learning curve has flattened!



Yep ol'guys love the vintage stuff and even seeing younger guys (being 36) dig those eras and putting our spin on it or doing things they were doin' custom back then to keep their history goin' too. Usually you can work a deal if they're ever spraying a color you like that they can spray stuff for you at free to little of nothing. Especially if you have it all stripped & prepped ready to go .... I just haven't been that lucky or even patient so I just work with the rattle cans and it gets as much effort as need be to keep me content. I don't own show bikes, they all ride or get set aside for parts or projects someday.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Ive been waiting  on this for awhile and my junk dude came through with it today! Yee haw!


----------



## Superman1984

Bill in Bama said:


> Ive been waiting  on this for awhile and my junk dude came through with it today! Yee haw!
> 
> View attachment 1206383
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1206385
> 
> View attachment 1206386
> 
> View attachment 1206387



I have no idea what that is buddy. Edumucate me on it ; incase I ever acquire a Schwinn or come across that part by pure luck


----------



## Bill in Bama

My bad i left out the most informative pic!  1970’s schwinn approved wood handled pump!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Sorry my bad... the pump is off topic! I thought i was in the “ work space” thread! But it is purdy neat! And i love it! My dad had one in his work space back when i was a skinny blond kid riding all over cupertino ca! My whole life was bikes and skateboarding when this pump was originally sold! When i got it last week .... brought it home and hung it on my work space wall ... i just stared at it for about 20 minutes! And could remember patching tires with one of those old kits that you had to light on fire and it would melt the patch to the tube! Good times!!! Ill post some ideas im playing around with later and get back on topic! Bill in bama!


----------



## Superman1984

Bill in Bama said:


> Sorry my bad... the pump is off topic! I thought i was in the “ work space” thread! But it is purdy neat! And i love it! My dad had one in his work space back when i was a skinny blond kid riding all over cupertino ca! My whole life was bikes and skateboarding when this pump was originally sold! When i got it last week .... brought it home and hung it on my work space wall ... i just stared at it for about 20 minutes! And could remember patching tires with one of those old kits that you had to light on fire and it would melt the patch to the tube! Good times!!! Ill post some ideas im playing around with later and get back on topic! Bill in bama!



Not a problem. I like hearing why people enjoy things that I myself like or could use etc. 


Superman1984 said:


> I have a Dakon pump my dad gave me like this ; I know Nothing about it other than It Works, I am painting it Blue & some shade of White to match my '51 & '58 Columbia bicycles. Anyone know anything about them ?View attachment 1117772
> 
> View attachment 1117773
> Feel free to show me your cool old bicycle pumps still in use or functional



 When I was a kid I remember using a foot pump and upright handle pump before. Also remember bumper jacks and A frame bumper jacks lol. If you ever have 1 kick out and hit you .... you'll never forget the son of a bumper hahaha


----------



## Bill in Bama

Got this old girl a rider today! Thinking about colors??? Just playing around with ideas!!?? I think she’s a 1955?!


----------



## Bill in Bama

This is what I brought home!


----------



## Freqman1

Bill in Bama said:


> Ive seen the paint and stencils... and ive followed projects from other cabers. But alas i have no garage! I do plan to build a paint box behind my 9x12 shed full of bikes. Ive done some ok stuff with cans! And i am close to a sweet auto resto shop and the owner digs the bikes ive shown him! They will media blast fenders and smaller bike parts for cheap... I think they just like seeing the 50’s and 60’s bike I build. You know the kind ... they do work on hot rods and classic American made cars! Ive got 4 bikes i want to paint and will do the 1950 schwinn last! After the learning curve has flattened!



Here’s my paint booth! Just need a day with low humidity, no wind, and between 70-80 degrees. I use an HVLP gun and single


Bill in Bama said:


> Ive seen the paint and stencils... and ive followed projects from other cabers. But alas i have no garage! I do plan to build a paint box behind my 9x12 shed full of bikes. Ive done some ok stuff with cans! And i am close to a sweet auto resto shop and the owner digs the bikes ive shown him! They will media blast fenders and smaller bike parts for cheap... I think they just like seeing the 50’s and 60’s bike I build. You know the kind ... they do work on hot rods and classic American made cars! Ive got 4 bikes i want to paint and will do the 1950 schwinn last! After the learning curve has flattened!




Who needs a garage? I wait for a day with fairly low humidity, no wind, and about 70-85 degrees. I use a fairly low end Devilbiss HVLP gun and single stage enamels. The real work is in the prep. The greatest paint job in the world won't hide bad prep work. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

Prep is key! My Dx is rattled! Ssh, dont tell anyone!


----------



## Freqman1

DonChristie said:


> Prep is key! My Dx is rattled! Ssh, dont tell anyone!
> 
> View attachment 1207792




I’ve seen Don’s bike in person and looks like a pro job. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984

@DonChristie @Freqman1 both of you guys do great work without spending big bucks but have Great Looking Quality on some beautiful pieces of art. Shawn that Blue bird is jus' F'ing Gorgeous !!! If I could afford it I'd have you paint my projects but I know time and effort for that doesn't come cheap and from experience it takes all 3. I appreciate you guys showing off your skills & know how here


----------



## Freqman1

Superman1984 said:


> @DonChristie @Freqman1 both of you guys do great work without spending big bucks but have Great Looking Quality on some beautiful pieces of art. Shawn that Blue bird is jus' F'ing Gorgeous !!! If I could afford it I'd have you paint my projects but I know time and effort for that doesn't come cheap and from experience it takes all 3. I appreciate you guys showing off your skills & know how here



Thanks Michael but thats a Dayton Super Streamline--my avatar! I do have a restored Bluebird but I didn't do it. You riding with us next Saturday? V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks Michael but thats a Dayton Super Streamline--my avatar! I do have a restored Bluebird but I didn't do it. You riding with us next Saturday? V/r Shawn



Ah my bad. I thought the way it was made with the tail area it was a blue bird but I see it doesn't have the shroud around the neck etc. I don't know but are y'all riding Charlotte or Georgia area ? Every other weekend or so I am in between Columbia or visiting my parents in Pageland area of SC


----------



## Balloonoob

Freqman1 said:


> Here’s my paint booth! Just need a day with low humidity, no wind, and between 70-80 degrees. I use an HVLP gun and single
> 
> 
> Who needs a garage? I wait for a day with fairly low humidity, no wind, and about 70-85 degrees. I use a fairly low end Devilbiss HVLP gun and single stage enamels. The real work is in the prep. The greatest paint job in the world won't hide bad prep work. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1207735
> 
> View attachment 1207736
> 
> View attachment 1207737
> 
> View attachment 1207738
> 
> View attachment 1207739
> 
> View attachment 1207740
> 
> View attachment 1207741
> 
> View attachment 1207742



I would never have guessed that was your paint booth. I hang my frames on the tree out front tied at the Head tube. Same with forks.  Haven't painted fenders on a decent build yet. Nice!


----------



## Bill in Bama

DonChristie said:


> Prep is key! My Dx is rattled! Ssh, dont tell anyone!
> 
> View attachment 1207792



Really dude...that is impressive!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Im still painting old buckets and trying color scheme matching! I did some landscaping at one point and have used “the color wheel” so i do understand compatible colors! I did have a dude tell me once “ real men don’t use color wheels....so?! But i have many old crude and near worthless frames to practice on! But .... i really want to paint and assemble a bike! Bad... soon! Bill in bama!


----------



## Balloonoob

Bill in Bama said:


> Im still painting old buckets and trying color scheme matching! I did some landscaping at one point and have used “the color wheel” so i do understand compatible colors! I did have a dude tell me once “ real men don’t use color wheels....so?! But i have many old crude and near worthless frames to practice on! But .... i really want to paint and assemble a bike! Bad... soon! Bill in bama!



Do it man. It's usually fun and easy! Any 2 or 3 tone paint jobs are a bit more difficult but I'll never do a single color again. Making your own darts is cool too.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Im really trying! I’ve always admired dudes who can do pin stripping! Scrolling and all!


----------



## Bill in Bama

I like the bmx bars just need some good ones? Input??? This is my grown up bmx’er!


----------

